# Cálculo mosfet para PWM



## martincruz (Oct 12, 2010)

Si bien hay bastante información sobre este tema me gustaría centrarme solamente en un punto, que son los mosfet. Yo estoy intentando construir un controlador para un motor de 12V de aproximadamente 10hp. Lo que hace que necesite manejar una corriente asquerosamente alta (Llegaría a los 600A). Hice en primera instancia el circuito que adjunté, la verdad funciona bastante bien, pero en la prueba que hice hace trabajar al mosfet demasiado tiempo en la zona lineal y disiparon tanto calor que literalmente se prendieron fuego. Esto me llamó mucho la atención, ya que por mi inexperiencia no lo había tenido en cuenta. Entonces leyendo vi que hay que usar un IR2110 para hacerlos trabajar al corte y saturación y así poder usar el máximo potencial de los mosfet. En primer lugar todavía no se bien como usar el IR2110 si alguien me ilumina sobre el tema sería genial, pq en el datasheet aparece un circuito típico, pero me parece que no me sirve porque es como el que usan las fuentes conmutadas, entonces calculo que tengo que usar solo la parte de arriva, pero no se en fin. 
   Y el segundo tema es que yo estaba usando unos mosfet IRFP064N los cuales tienen una resistencia interna de 0.008, manejan 110A y pueden disipar una potencia de 200W. Mirando los IRF1404, tienen un empaquetado mas chico (lo que me sorprendió), vi que pueden manejar 202A, resistencia interna de 0.004 y pueden disipar 333W. Por lo que me voy a inclinar a usar 4 de estos en la siguiente prueba. La duda en esto se genera a partir de cómo puedo calcular la potencia que se va a disipar en los mosfet usando el IR2110 para así decidir si es viable o no, porque no me gustaría volver a gastar varios pesos para que se prendan fuego. La otra opción es usar un IGBT pero son muy caros y le estoy esquivando a esa opción. Desde ya gracias a cualquier ayuda. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Los Mosfets tenés que manejarlos con onda cuadrada , sinó disipan una monstruosidad de corriente . En general se utiliza algo de +12V para saturarlos.

El datasheet del transistor que utilices tiene un gráfico que se llama SOA (Área Segura de Operación) , dónde intervienen el voltaje , la corriente , y el tiempo de conmutación.

¿ Tu motor debe variar las rpm y girar en un solo sentido o en ambos ?

Saludos !


----------



## martincruz (Oct 12, 2010)

No hace falta que gire en ambos sentido, solo en uno, asique en ese sentido es menos complicado. Influye mucho la resistencia de gate con lo que valla a disipar el mosfet o es solo para limitar la corriente o algo así? Tenes idea de como utilizar bien el IR2110 para estos fines. Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta

Estuve mirando el datasheet y no sale el gráfico que mencionas, pero puede ser que este los llame Typical Output Characteristics?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

*Datasheet* - *IRF1404* -

Página 4




Saludos !


----------



## martincruz (Oct 12, 2010)

Soy un pavo, genial. Ahora estoy tratando de usarlo, y por lo que veo tendría que medir la diferencia de potencial entre drain y source que a mi parecer debería ser muy poca, y mirando con un osciloscopio que frecuencia meto yo en gate,los gráficos me darían el límite de corriente que puedo manejar verdad?

O también podría pensar el gráfico que mientras más frecuencia tengo, menos diferencia de potencial voy a tener entre drain y source y más corriente voy a poder manejar? Ahora, el IR2110 no sube ninguna frecuencia no? que es bien lo que hace? Gracias saludos. Me esta sirviendo mucho tu ayuda


----------



## martincruz (Oct 14, 2010)

Tengo muchas dudas con el IR2110, usandolo, me aseguro de que el mosfet va a trabajar al corte y la saturación? En mi circuito si no me equivoco el que genera las ondas es un LM324 dice: Wide bandwidth (unity gain) 1 MHz, eso quiere decir que puede hacer swichear a los mosfet con esa frecuencia? Y por último, no se como intercalarle el IR2110 y no se si necesita una cada mosfet o uno sirve para todos... Cualquier info que encuentre también la subo. Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 14, 2010)

> LM324 dice: Wide bandwidth (unity gain) 1 MHz



Ese es el ancho de banda del operacional a lazo unitario (ganancia = 1). Pero eso solo se aplica en señales senoidales, NO CUADRADAS. 

De todas formas, ese factor no te modifica en nada, ya que hacer PWM a esas frecuencias deja de ser util por un tema de potencias. Normalmente el PWM se realiza con frecuencias del orden del kHz, 1kHz a 100kHz (como muuucho).



> no se como intercalarle el IR2110 y no se si necesita una cada mosfet o uno sirve para todos...



La salida del LM324 debera tener la tension adecuada para conmutar el mos entre corte y saturacion, luego, usando una resistencia de bajo valor al gate de cada mosfet los polarizas por tension (la resistencia lo pondria para evitar que las gates de los transistores esten en corto entre si).

Con eso deberia funcionar.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Para trabajar Mosfet con PWM hay que tener presente varios parametros:
1.- El rating (ID current) que muestra el Datasheet no te sirve, ya que esta basado en corriente continua.
2.- El SOA Tampoco sirve mucho ya que la mayoría de los fabricantes lo hacen con un solo pulso a un Duty cycle =< 1.5% 
3.- Protección no necesitaras para 600A?
4.- Genera el PWM con el 555, o algo mejor.
5.- El Rds_(on)_ del Datasheet es casi igual al punto #2, y aumenta a medida que sube Tj (Junction Temperature),@Tj 100ºC se multiplica casi x 2
etc..

Suponiendo que usas cuatro Mosfet y el Duty cycle=50%, la corriente promedio del mosfet es Id=600/4*0.5=75A y la potencia disipada por el mosfet seria de P_mosfet_=Id^2*Rds_(on)_=75^2*0.004=22.5W
Si aumentas el duty cycle a 90%, P_mosfet_=72.9W.
Y estoy suponiendo que Ta=25ºC y Rds(on)@25ºC, Te recomiendo usar IGBT.

Busca mas Información técnica en Internet...


----------



## martincruz (Oct 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la info. Le estoy tratando lo más posible de escaparle a la compra de un IGBT ya que su precio es bastante elevado, haciendo el intento con mosfet no gasto ni la mitad, y ya que es un proyecto que estoy costeando yo, es un factor muy importante. Ahora quiero entender: Como puedo saber cuanta corriente puedo manejar con el mosfet si la Id no me sirve? Es posible manejar esto con mosfet, o voy a seguir tirando plata? En caso de ser posible, uso o no uso el IR2110? Porque tengo entendido que este integrado, me asegura de hacer traajar al mosfet al corte y la saturación, que es lo que yo necesito.... De verdad muchas gracias por su ayuda

PD: Algun lugar donde encontrar buna información de esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

Bajate el datasheet del IR2110 y miralo bién !

Saludos !


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Te sirve el IR2110?, depende mas que todo la frecuencia a usar, te recomiendo una frecuencia baja un compañero del foro dijo esto: 


> El rango de 5Khz hasta 15Khz es muy bueno pero ojo si es para trabajo pesado (cargas de torque constante) se recomiendan frecuencias de 5 Khz por dejado pero con el sacrificio del ruido audible.Si vas a usar frecuencias por encima de 10 Khz y tiempos de desaceleracion muy cortos (por debajo de 5 seg) se requiere un sistema de frenado dinamico por resistencia para mitigar la regeneración de voltaje generada por el motor que puede causar daños en la etapa de potencia de tu circuito.


Mientras mas baja sea la frecuencia las perdidas de conmutación son menores, y se podría jugar con el Fall/Rise time, y la corriente necesaria para las Capacitancias parásitas serían menores y sería posible manejar mosfet en paralelo con el IR2110.
Un ejemplo:
Mofet elegido IRF1404
Ciss= 5669 pF (Input Capacitance)
Crss=  223 pF (Reverse Transfer Capacitance)
C1=Ciss y C2=Crss
tr= 50nS (gate rise time)
dt=tr
Vdc=12

I1=(C1x10)/tr-----> Corriente C1
I1=((5669x10^-12)x10)/(50x10^-9)= 1.14A
I2=C2x(Vdc+10)/dt ----> Corriente C2
I2= (223x10^-12)x(12+10)/(50x10^-9)=0.1A
Ig=I1+I2=1.14+0.1= 1.24A Corriente total
Ecuaciones. Abraham I. Pressman

Suponiendo que la frecuencia es de 5Khz el periodo sería de 200uS, se podría elegir un rise time mas alto, si a 100 Khz recomiendan un rise time de 50nS, se podría elegir 150nS para empezar, claro teniendo presente las perdidas de conmutación, se podrían manejar 8 Mosfet con el IR2110 4 por salida, solo es ir probando, el IR2110 provee 2A por salida


----------



## martincruz (Oct 15, 2010)

Excelente información narcisolara_21, voy a investigar más sobre lo que has puesto. Cualquier cosa te aviso. Entonces con una fracuencia de 5Khz podría manejar los  mosfet en paralelo. El control de PWM que subí no tengo ni idea que frecuencia maneja, pero el hermano de un amigo me va a prestar un osciloscopio y voy a medir la frecuencia, y sacar esas cuentas. gracias a sido de mucha ayuda tu información saludos.


----------



## martincruz (Oct 15, 2010)

Cuento lo que tengo pensado hacer: Mañana voy a comprar 4 IRF1404, y un IR2110. Voy a medir la frecuencia de mi viejo control de PWM el que va a manejar al IR2110 y lo voy a  dejar en 5KHz (o me conviene llevarlo a 100KHz como en el calculo de narcisolara_21?). Viendo en el datasheet del IR2110 me fije y voy a usar la parte de Ho digamos. Lo alimento con 12V por la pata 9 (Vdd), la pata 11 y 13 (SD y Vss respectivamente) a masa. Por la pata 10 (HIN, la que maneja la salida de Ho) entra la señal del PWM que ya tengo o el que haré de 5KHz. La pata 7 (Ho)  al los 4 Mosfet en paralelo. La pata 6 (VB) toca a través de un cap de 100nF el drain de los mosfet; La pata 5 (Vs) toca directamente la salida de drain de los mosfet. La pata 3 (Vcc) va a 12V, y la pata 2 a masa y entr la pata dos y tres unos capacitores de 100uF y uno de 100nF. En principio voy a probar esto con baja potencia, algun motor chiquito y después con el grande.
Alguien tiene alguna objeción? Les parece bien? Funcionará? 
Gracias Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lo de 100khz es un ejemplo para un rise time de 50nS, usa 5Khz o menos, Las entradas Hin y Lin pueden tener la misma señal por lo tanto HO y LO se activaran al mismo tiempo, Vcc y Vb van juntos ya que trabajará de forma sencilla no en fuente flotante, lo mismo que Vs y COM.
Si te fijas en el *Functional Block Diagram* del Datasheet veras que las salidas son simples driver Totem pole


----------



## martincruz (Oct 15, 2010)

Genial entonces. Mañana compro las cosas, hago las pruebas y te cuento como me fue. Muchas gracias tus comentarios han sido de mucha ayuda


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 16, 2010)

En vez de usar el IR2110 podrías hacer driver totem-pole con transistores BD139/140, creo que saldría mas económico que el integrado y como la frecuencia no es muy alta no habría problema, y tendrías unos 3A de corriente pico.


----------



## martincruz (Oct 16, 2010)

Huy ya lo compre al IR2110, pero igual gracias y voy a buscar información sobre el driver totem-pole, hay que aprender... El IR2110 aca en Argentina Mendoza donde yo vivo cueta $18, es caro, pero nada del otro mundo, un trgo en un boliche es mas caro que eso; y si es seguro y me va a servir, vale la pena. muchas gracias. En la casa de electronica no tenian los IRF1404, pero me dijo que el martes le llegan, asique voy a tener que esperar, te aviso cuando los tenga y pruebo. Saludos

Ahi estube viendo que es un driver totem-pole y sería como transitorizar la base, o sea a través de transistores potenciar la señal de la base. En verdad si es mucho mas barato, es buena idea. Igual voy a probar con el IR2110, además ya lo compre, gracias buen aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2010)

Acordate que no podés sacarle 50 amperes al transistor que la hoja de datos diga 50 amperes  , tenés que ver el SOA


----------



## martincruz (Oct 20, 2010)

Ya tengo los 4 IRF1404, mañana seguro me pongo y el viernes tengo una cita con un osciloscopio jaja Alguien tiene la formula para calcular las resistencias de gate? Es alguna especial? o solo ley de ohm? me voy a poner a buscar como se hace para calcularla si alguien lo tiene a mano lo agradezco, pruebo y comento como me fue saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

Estoy segurísimo que en éste post . . . en algún lado explican las ventajas y desventajas de una resistencia de gate baja o alta y sus efectos sobre la temperatura del transistor o del inductor.

Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N

A leer MUCHO .

Saludos !


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 21, 2010)

La que yo uso:
Al saber la corriente total requerida para el gate del mosfet Ig
Rg=Vg/Ig
Siendo Vg la Tensión en puerta.
Ejemplo:
Vg=12V
Ig=1.24A
Rg=12/1.24=9.7Ω > 10Ω 
Mientras mas alta sea Rg mas corriente limita, por lo tanto aumenta el tiempo de encendido y apagado que es igual a perdidas de conmutación.
Y muy baja podría sobrecargar la puerta con mucha corriente y BUMMM!!!.


----------



## martincruz (Oct 21, 2010)

Excelente muy buena la explicacióm. Esos son los valores que yo voy a manejar... jaja esa es la cuenta que yo tengo que hacer verdad? jeje Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## martincruz (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahí estuve con el osciloscopio. La deje en 5KHz y lo puedo llevar hasta 10KHz, pero como quedamos en 5, ahí lo dejé. Adjuno la foto de la pantalla del osciloscopio, porque por más que intenté dejarla lo mas cuadrada posible a la señal, eso es lo mejor que pude. Yo considero que no esta tan mal, pero quiero opiniones.... Si como esta es malo, tendré que hacer un nuevo control, de mejor calidad. El IR2110 todavía no lo pongo, pero no mejora la salida del PWM verdad? La deja tal cual está.... Ahora voy a empezar a experimentar con el IR2110 y cualquier novedad la posteo. Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Te pregunto, todo lo que estas haciendo es para variar la velocidad del Motor?
y sube el diagrama del generador a ver..


----------



## martincruz (Oct 23, 2010)

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Lo de 100khz es un ejemplo para un rise time de 50nS, usa 5Khz o menos, Las entradas Hin y Lin pueden tener la misma señal por lo tanto HO y LO se activaran al mismo tiempo, Vcc y Vb van juntos ya que trabajará de forma sencilla no en fuente flotante, lo mismo que Vs y COM.
> Si te fijas en el *Functional Block Diagram* del Datasheet veras que las salidas son simples driver Totem pole



Estoy haciendo justo el circuit con el IR2110 y me dijiste que Vs y COM van juntas, Las dos a masa o a drain de los mosfet?. Vc y Vb también juntas, directamente al positivo no?.

Si esto es para controlar la velocidad de un motor, pero no anda con generador, sino con un pack de baterias. Saludos gracias


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 24, 2010)

martincruz podrias decirme de que es el motor y de donde lo sacaste?Gracias


----------



## martincruz (Oct 25, 2010)

Es un motor que creo que era de un burro de arranque muy grande, que modifiqué con la ayuda de un ingeniero dueño de una casa de electromecánica, para que quedara un motor de exciación independiente, y también cambié los bujes por radamientos etc, etc. Por qué la pregunta?

Estuve tratando de responderme la pregunta que te hice narcisolara_21 y me parece que Vs y Com van las dos a drain, ya que el datasheet dice que sonel retorno o es lo que entiendo(Vs=High side floating supply return. Com=Low side return) y Vcc y Vb las dos al positivo, porque dice que son la alimentación. Es así?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Míralo de esta manera mas sencilla (no te compliques) el IR2110 tiene 2 Driver Totem-pole uno para alto Voltaje y otro para bajo voltaje, y fue diseñado mas que todo para manejar transistores en modo Half-Bridge (Medio puente), Busca información en Internet sobre la configuración medio puente y sabrás porque se necesita un voltaje flotante, pero si vemos el diagrama interno del IR2110 verás que se puede conectar en forma sencilla (No flotante), lo que no recomendaría es usar los driver en paralelo, aunque sí creo que se podría..

******************************min.***Max.
VHO = High side floating output voltage =VS===VB
VLO  = Low side output voltage========0===VCC

El datasheet nos dice que para VHO(Salida Alto voltaje)el minimo es igual a VS ( si conectamos el VS a masa va a ser igual a "0V") y el máximo va a ser igual a VB ( si conectamos VB a 12V es igual a "12V")...
Conectalo como te dije, pero prueba con una carga pequeña y verifica con el osciloscopio las 2 salidas del IR2110, con 2 resistencias de 47Ω de HO/LO a 12V y una onda cuadrada en HIN/LIN es suficiente para probar


----------



## martincruz (Oct 25, 2010)

narcisolara_21 sos un groso. Aca esta el diagrama que tengo pensado hacer, lo adjunto. Ahora me llamo algo la atención que, yo tengo 4 mosfet, pensaba poner dos en paralelos con HO y dos en paralelos con LO. Eso es lo que decis que nos es recomendable? Como hago sino, todos con HO... En principio voy a probar como puse anteriormente 2 y 2... No entendí bien lo de las resistencias de 47 ohm donde las pongo?, porque en HO y LL estan las resistencias de 10ohm de gate, pero nunca las conecto a 12V... me explicarías... mil gracias Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 25, 2010)

Vamos por parte, empieza probando el IR2110 con esto es suficiente:


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 26, 2010)

martincruz dijo:


> Es un motor que creo que era de un burro de arranque muy grande, que modifiqué con la ayuda de un ingeniero dueño de una casa de electromecánica, para que quedara un motor de exciación independiente, y también cambié los bujes por radamientos etc, etc. Por qué la pregunta?


 
Por curiosidad, me vendria bien un motor asi para un auto electrico.
Ahora pregunto, no se destruiria las bobinas en uso continuo?Que se gana cambiando a exitacion independiente?Es muy interesante el tema, tendrias que crear un post para tu motor, comentar las modificaciones, el porque de ellas y algunas fotos. No hay info en internet de algo asi. Saludos


----------



## martincruz (Oct 28, 2010)

Ya compre las resistencias de 47ohm armo todo y el lunes me prestan un osciloscopio y pruebo todo. Mañana voy a ver si compro unas barras de cobre para conectar los cuatro mosfet y así no tener calor por mucha corriente en el conductor. Con respecto al motor veo si en la brevedad puedo hacer un post, aunque motores eléctricos es un tema muy amplio, hace no mucho escuché una charla dada por un ingeniero de como elegir un motor para un auto eléctrico doméstico. La verdad no me acuerdo de todo pero tengo anotado su nombre y algo mas si encuentro la data la subo en un post. Saludos el lunes les doy noticias.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Oct 28, 2010)

OK. Gracias por la futura info.


----------



## martincruz (Oct 30, 2010)

Ya tengo todo montado. Adjunto las fotos, donde se puede ver los cuatro mosfet IRF1404 en el disipador, todavía no comprendo como en unas patitas tan chiquitas pueden pasar 200A... pero bueno, todos conectados con barras de cobre de 20mm de ancho y 3mm de espesor; y el circuito ya montado del IR2110, el lunes me junto con el osciloscopio, pruebo bien todo, después con un motor chiquito y finalmente a los bifes. Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Amigo martincruz, el dibujo que puse mas arriba era para probar el IR2110 y los puntos A y B van conectado al osciloscopio, no conectes los Mosfet!!!!


----------



## martincruz (Nov 2, 2010)

narsisolara_21 mañana subo las fotos del osciloscopio. Cuando medí con el instrumento se ve que la señal de salida de mi circuito generador de pulsos no es cuadrada perfecta, después de entrar al IR2110 sale perfectamente cuadrada, como no sabía conecte los mosfet con la resistencias así y disipaba mucha potencia hacía bastante calor, luego entendí por qué y para qué las habias puesto. Las saqué y la metí a los mosfet. Midiendo gate de los mosfet, le llega una señal perfectamente cuadrada, y poniendo una carga a la salida de los mosfet, también se ve una señal cuadrada perfecta. Al principio puse dos mosfet en HO y dos en Lo, pero a la señal de LO no la dejaba perfectamente cuadrada, asique metí los cuatro en Ho y la verdad anda perfecto ni calento el IR2110 asique lo voy a dejar así. Creo que anda diez puntos el sabado creo que lo pruebo en el motor, la verdad muchísimas gracias por la ayuda, si ella no lo hubiera podido hacer. Mañana subo las fotos saludos.


----------



## favalito (Nov 3, 2010)

No se porque razon, el moderador me elimino el post que hice. Malisimo.


----------



## martincruz (Nov 4, 2010)

Bueno aca estan las fotos en la primera y segunda se ve la salida del generador de PWM, se puede ver que la señal no es perfectamente cuadrada. En la tercera se ve la salida del IR2110, la dejó cuadrada perfecta, esto es lo que llega a gate y es igual la salida de los mosfet. Me parece que es excelente lo del IR2110, me parece que ha resultado a la perfección. Mi gran duda o miedo y si esos mosfet con ese encapsulado se irán a aguantar toda la corriente. Dicen que aguantan 202A, teniendo en cuanta lo que dijo dosmetros, puedo llegar a estimar unos 150A por cada uno... De todas formas no entiendo como por esas patitas pueden pasar 150A, si alguien sabe como la calculan o como la obtiene la fabrica me va a dejar más tranquilo.
Favalito, no te calientes, los moderadores son gente que sabe, que llevan tiempo en el foro y lo que hacen, por algo lo hace. Abrí un nuevo tema y avisanos y te ayudamos. Sin que se enoje el moderador, puede ser que al momento de la inversión se te pongan a conducir los cuatro mosfet y por eso se queman, decime si se te queman los diodos, y de alguna forma medí eso, de que no se te activen los cuatro al mismo tiempo. Saludos y gracias. El sabado creo que lo pruebo en el motor y les digo ;-)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2010)

Una belleza la salida del 2110.

Te dejo dos PPS además del Datasheet del IRF1404 que tienen datos interesantes , miralos.

Saludos !


----------



## martincruz (Nov 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS todavía no los he leído bien a los PPS, pero les pegué una hojeada y estan excelentes, sobre todo el que tiene los cálculos de disipación, y cuanto eleva la temperatura, y demás. Excelente info gracias por compartirla, me podés decir en donde encuentrs este tipo de documentación? Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## favalito (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola si pueden dense una vuelta por aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/problema-puente_h-mosfet-46111/#post391617
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 7, 2010)

Martin en que vas a usar el motor?Estoy esperando tu post sobre el!no te olvides!. Saludos y suerte con la prueba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2010)

martincruz dijo:


> DOSMETROS todavía no los he leído bien a los PPS, pero les pegué una hojeada y estan excelentes, sobre todo el que tiene los cálculos de disipación, y cuanto eleva la temperatura, y demás. Excelente info gracias por compartirla, me podés decir en donde encuentrs este tipo de documentación? Saludos y gracias de nuevo


 


Hace unos años había arreglado un PWM con esos transistores que venía de otro lado con problemas , así que me informé un poco antes y los tenía en la PC 

Saludos !


----------



## martincruz (Nov 9, 2010)

Voy a empezar diciendo: Chabgos, rayos, maldición. Empiezo descargando mi furia, porque le tenía muchisima fé a este intento. El PWM anda a la perfección, ya lo pude ver en el osciloscopio, probé que anduviese con un motor chiquito y andaba bien. Al probar con el motor grande, conecté todo, le empiezo a dar para que acelere y aproximadamente a un cuarto o menos de acelerador, todoavía no comenzaba ni a girar, salieron unas chispitas muy chiquitas entre unos mosfet y se acabó todo, medí y tres de los cuatro me daban continuidad, y calculo que el otro debe estar matado también. Alguien sabe porque puede haber pasado eso, el motor estaba en vacío.... y los mosfet lo deberían haber hecho girar por lo menos.... En uno de los intentos en el que usé los IRFP064N en vacío lo hice andar... Puede ser que le haya pasado algo al rotor y que por eso me rompa los mosfet? Los mosfet pueden haber sido truchos? Fue mala la eección de éstos? Haría un intento más con los IRFP064N, con el PWM optimizado al máximo como está ahora y si no a comprar los IGBT.....

PD: El motor es para un intento de auto eléctrico. Ahí me contesto este ingeniero que te dije y me baje un archivo de word sobre como elegir el motor, en breve lo subo.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2010)

> PD: El motor es para un intento de auto eléctrico


Si está dentro de tus posibilidades podrias usar 2 motores más chicos de 12V en serie y laburar con 24V para tener la mitad de corriente...
Es por eso que la mayoría de los scooters eléctricos y esas cosas trabajan hasta con 72V... 600A es un poco mucho no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

¿Le mediste el consumo a ese motor?

Yo mediría cuantos miliohms tiene el cable de alimentación y le verificaría la caida con el tester al conectarlo a la batería.

Me parece que necesitás como 10 de los IRFP064N , leete la parte de corriente de avalancha.

Saludos !

EDITO : ¿ Le pusiste la red Snubber ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/colocar-red-proteccion-snubber-126/


----------



## martincruz (Nov 10, 2010)

Bueno primero que nada, no he puesto una red snubber. Segundo, lo que he hecho es hacer pasar ua corriente de 0,51A por el rotor, medí la caída y es de 11,8mV. Por ende la resistencia del rotor es aproximadamente 0,023ohm. Con 12V/0,023ohm= 522A. Si bien no es un calculo esacto, es una aproximación, volví a probar con una corriente de 1A y la caída me da de 23mV lo que se traduciría a 0,023ohm, asi que alculo que esta mas o menos bien eso.... La red snubber es una muy buena idéa. No se que me recomiendan, si hacer un nuevo intento con mosfet o probar con algo así:
http://www.sindopower.com/en/Products-And-Shop/IGBT-MOSFET-Modules-oxid/SKM600GA12T4.html

No se quiero esquivarle lo más posible al terrible gasto, pero si va ha ser la única solución.....

PD: En caso de hacer una última prueba con mosfet. ¿Cuáles recomendarían?

Me acaba de surgir una duda: Recién mientras probaba la resistencia del motor estuve usando el PWM de 5KHz y hacía calentar bastante al mosfet por bastante me refiero a peligroso, casi no se podía apoyar el dedo en 2A, con el otro PWM que tengo, que funciona a 200Hz le hacía pasar 6A y ni calentaba. Es mosfet usado era un IRFP064N de 110A. Supongo que este mosfet esta preparado para trabajar a baja frecuencia, la duda es ¿En que parte del datasheet me tengo que fijar para saber que frecuencia usar? los IRF1404 con 5KHz estaban bien? no se me habrán roto por eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

Red snubber SI o SI ! . . . URGENTEEEEEE.

Probá de poner el campo en serie con el rotor y repetí pruebas.


----------



## martincruz (Nov 10, 2010)

Si es verdad lo de la red, pero no puedo poner el campo en serie con el rotor, porque cosinaría los campos, los bobiné yo y a lo sumo aguantan unos 10A, además si lo hago así, aumentaría la resistencia, la corriente sería mucho menor y empezaría a perder fuerza...., que no es lo que quiero....Gracias por la sugerencia y el pdf que esta en el enlace que pusiste es muy bueno.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 10, 2010)

Los campos los conectaste directo a los 12V?o tambien al PWM?
Es raro que no llegara a girar en vacio, se me ocurre que la frecuencia fue demasiado alta.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ya lo probaste directo a 12V sin PWM?.. como dijo marcelo
Y comentaste que lo ibas a usar con un Pack de Baterías, Podrías decir las especificaciones de las baterías, que me imagino deben ser Monstruosas jeje


----------



## martincruz (Nov 10, 2010)

Para los campos tengo otro circuito PWM con los que controlo mandarles 6A aproximadamente. La resistencia es demasiado baja como para ponerlo directo al motor, los libros dicen que tengo muchas posiblidades de quemarlo si hago eso, dicen que si o sí necesito un circuito de arranque. El libro es viejo y pone un gran reóstato que banque mucha potencia. La bateria que tengo por el momento es una batería óptima la de color rojo. Para hacer las pruebas es la que tengo si todo empieza a salir bien vere....

PD: Como ese día no tuve disponible dos baterías, a los campos los alimente con un cargador de batería largando 5A, eso puede haber hecho algo malo?. Todavía no entiendo la maldita falla de los mosfet. A poco menos de un cuarto de acelerador unas chispitas entre medio y puf.... Pense lo de la frecuencia pero la frecuanca estaba bien verdad? es la que habíamos venido charlando 5KHz... con menos hubiera sido mejor?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 11, 2010)

Para mi por la masa del rotor, y los pulsos tan cortos(por la alta frecuencia) no llego ni a girar. Por eso te anduvo el motor pequeño.
Lo de la frecuencia es prueba y error, vos mismo habras visto PWM de 1000hz hasta los 20mz.
Eso es lo que pienso, no soy especialista en el tema.

PD: cuantas vueltas les diste a los campos y que diametro de alambre usaste?
Son 4 campos supongo, conectados en serie?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 11, 2010)

Se llegaron a preguntar para que en mosfet pase los 210A, estos tienen que ser medidos en condiciones de laboratorio, es con temperatura controlada(a 25ºC), así que hay que aumentar el nro de mosfet para controlar el motor y cuatro mosfet no es suficiente, si mandamos solo 50A a cada mosfet tendriamos que usar 10 dispositivos ( navidad adelantada). Me encanta este tema, muy interesante, ya que los fabricantes de autos electricos escondieron todo lo relacionado con ello.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Le mediste el consumo a ese motor?
> 
> Me parece que necesitás como 10 de los IRFP064N , leete la parte de corriente de avalancha.
> 
> ...


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bueno de Motores se lo Básico, pero no creo que se pueda manejar un motor de 522A con un cargador de 5A, y me imagino que el cargador carga en DC y no en pulsos..
La Red snubber es buena colocarla, pero debería andar sin ella ya que el diodo interno del IRFP064N se encarga de deshacerse de la corriente almacenada en el motor..

Te recomiendo que busques una fuente que te provea la corriente necesaria para el motor, porque podrás hacer mil cambios ya sean circuitos PWM, Protección, Motor etc... Pero si no tienes lo principal que es La FUENTE de alimentación, no creo que llegues a nada... 

Estuve pensando en la cantidad de Amperios-Hora que necesitaría tu motor..
Por ejemplo la Batería de mi carro es de 700A Max y 90Ah, si la usamos para mover tu motor y suponiendo que está en excelentes condiciones la batería.
Solo duraría:
90/600=0.15--- Ahora lo multiplicamos por 60 Minutos = 0.17x60 = 9 Minutos...


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 11, 2010)

Creo que interpretaste mal, al estator lo alimento con el cargador, al rotor con una bate.
Esos 9 minutos que calculaste son a plena carga, yo no creo que tu lleves el motor de tu auto siempre al 100%.


----------



## martincruz (Nov 11, 2010)

Claro marcelo2112 tiene razón, el cargador era solo para mantener los amperes de los campos, la bat alimenta al rotor exclusivamente y ek consumo depende de la fuerza que haga...

Tengo la gran duda si la frecuancia fue muy alta ustedes que dicen?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 11, 2010)

martincruz dijo:


> Tengo la gran duda si la frecuancia fue muy alta ustedes que dicen?



Prueba con 100 Hz a ver


----------



## martincruz (Nov 11, 2010)

Hay alguna razón para bajar ten drásticamente la frecuencia, no quiero ser denso, pero nose... Se justifica de alguna forma o es solo al tanteo... Gracias Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Ummmm . . .  en rigor no es tan tan importante aqui la frecuencia , salvo que si es muy alta entonces los tiempos de subida y bajada aumentan la disipación sobre el transistor ya que aumentás *la cantidad de veces* que el transistor está en su peor etapa . . . digamos la "lineal"  

¿ se entiende ?


----------



## martincruz (Nov 11, 2010)

Si eso es seguro. lo raro es que en este intento no alcanzaron ni a calentar. Hubo un intento que se prendieron fuego, en ese intento si fue que estaban demasiado tiempo en la zona lineal. Fue un tanto gracioso, hasta que saqué la cuenta de cuanto había perdido....  

Se la voy a bajar a la frecuencia yo pensaba como a 1KHz, por eso me sorprendió que me digan 100Hz y de ahí la pregunta....


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 11, 2010)

100hz es demasiado poco, va a vibrar como loco, aunque creo que funcionaria, a no ser que el tiempo en que permanezca en ON sea elevado y te vaje el amperaje soportado por el fet, todos sabemos que un mosfet al 100% "rinde" muchisimo menos que con pulsos mas cortos. YO probaria con 1Kz, es mi opinion nada mas.

Pd: no me contestaste lo de los campos.


----------



## martincruz (Nov 11, 2010)

Si no lo conteste porque no me acuerdo bien, si son cuatro bobinados, si no mal recuerdo eran 15 vueltas pero del grosor si que no me acuerdo, dentro de no mucho seguro lo desarmo y te digo..

Alguno de ustedes recomienda alguna prueba más con mosfet? Con cuales? o directamente ya empiezo a mirar por el lado de los IGBT? El lunes me voy a encontrar con un ingeniero y charlaremos un rato. Cualquier información buena que me de la subo...


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 12, 2010)

Estoy mirando la curva de potencia de un arranque bosch de un camion, y entrega 2,7Kw de potencia con un consumo de 700A. 
700A x 12V= 8,4Kw. Osea que tiene una eficiencia aprox del %35.
Como estimas la potencia de tu motor?Tanto mejora el rendimiento con el estator en paralelo?O estas calculando con un rendimiento del %100?


----------



## martincruz (Nov 12, 2010)

Por el momento no he hecho una buena estimación de todo esto tampoco es el hilo de la conversación. te dejo uin pdf


----------



## martincruz (Nov 15, 2010)

Un ingeniero, me dió esta idea para proteger a los mosfet, que considero muy buena, ya que la energía que las inductancias quieren devolver, en vez de quemarlas en la resistencia del motor o quemarlas en alguna resistencia se puede recuperar. Lo único malo que tiene es que los diodos son caros, unos 26 dólares los dos, y hay que usar si o si el IR2110, pudiendo poner dos tandas de cuantro IRF1404 en donde solo hay uno en el diagrama. Así toda la corriente estaría manejada, en vez de por 4 mosfet, por 8. Que les parece...


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 15, 2010)

La energia se recupera directamente a las baterias?De ser asi tan simple es exelente.
Que diodos son para salir tanto?no podes reemplazarlos por unos mas economicos?
Lo  de los 8 mosfet me parece que no es tan asi, siguen siendo 4 en paralelo, mas los otros cuatro en serie, por lo que se sumaria la resistencia de los dos grupos de mos.


----------



## martincruz (Nov 15, 2010)

Si puede ser a las baterias o a unos capacitores... es lo mismo. Los diodos tienen que aguantar picos de 700A, por eso son bien poderosos, despues si queres te subo la hoja de datos, o el nombre. Los mosfet serían dos grupos de 4 mosfet en paralelo..., y creo que el IR2110 llega justo a manejarlos... mas atras estaban las cuentas de esto


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 5, 2010)

Y??como va el proyecto?


----------



## martincruz (Dic 22, 2010)

Perdón la desaparición, pero me he demorado, porque compré en la pagina DigiKey los componentes de los cuales adjunto el datasheet. Voy a usar dos grupos de 8 mosfet y los diodos de los cuales también adjunto el datasheet. En cuanto lo tenga montado subo fotos y ahora me pongo a terminar de hacer unas cuentas para ver si no voy a tener problemas con los IR2110, pienso usar 2 en paralelo, de forma que cada uno se haga cargo de 8 mosfet, que antes habíamos calculado que iba a andar bien, voy a confirmar que con estos mosfet también se la banquen. La forma en que los voy a usar en como sale en su datasheet pero metiendo la misma señal en la parte baja y en la parte alta. Cualquier duda o sugerencia comenten.... Gracias Saludos


----------



## ayrf (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola, acerca de tus dudas de si por las patitas pueden pasar 200A y todo eso, claro que no es verdad. En el datasheet hay una grafica que claramente especifica la corriente total que el empaquetado puede aguantar. Para los T0-220 son 74A mas o menos.

Ahora, los datos del datasheet que vienen al principio son basado en una temperatura de juntura de carcaza de 25 C lo cual es casi imposible lograr en la vida real, es como si tuvieras un disipador de calor infinito. A medida que aumente la corriente que pasa por el mosfet, se aumenta la temperatura de la juntura y por lo tanto la temperatura de la carzaca y la resistencia Rdson. 

Ademas de esas perdidas por conduccion tienes que sumarles las perdidas por switcheo y eso depende de la capacitancia TOTAL no solo de la de entrada para eso tienes que checar las curvas del datasheet y calcular la corriente que necesitas para cargar y descargar esa capacitancia a la frequencia que necesitas. Ahora si vas a poner mosfets en paralelo esa capacitancia aumenta por lo que la cosa se pone mas dificil.

El IR2110 funciona con el metodo de bootstrap, me parece que en tu esquema no estas permitiendo bien la recarga de este capacitor. Te recomiendo que investigues mucho acerca de este metodo.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Jun 6, 2017)

martincruz dijo:


> Un ingeniero, me dió esta idea para proteger a los mosfet, que considero muy buena, ya que la energía que las inductancias quieren devolver, en vez de quemarlas en la resistencia del motor o quemarlas en alguna resistencia se puede recuperar. Lo único malo que tiene es que los diodos son caros, unos 26 dólares los dos, y hay que usar si o si el IR2110, pudiendo poner dos tandas de cuantro IRF1404 en donde solo hay uno en el diagrama. Así toda la corriente estaría manejada, en vez de por 4 mosfet, por 8. Que les parece...



Se que el tema es viejo pero quiero aportar un par de cosas:

1- Para semejantes cargas, yo no pensaria ni en 4 ni en 8 mosfets. Duplicaria esas cantidades. (Cuidado que la capacitancia total de gate tambien se multiplica)

2- La frecuencia de PWM, la menor posible dentro de un rango coherente (1K - 2K para esto?)

3- Lo mas importante. El esquema que pusiste con los diodos, se parece muchisimo al "reemplazo" de freewheeling que se hace con los mismos mosfets (usandolos como diodos) en un puente H triple. Esto se logra ejecutando el encendido y apagado de los mismos de manera precisa y lo vi en algun PDF sobre controladores brushless que ahora no recuerdo. Aclaro que lo que estoy hablando era para "quemar" el back EMF del motor, no para recargar la bateria PERO, con un poco de ingenio unos mosfets usados en lugar de  diodos van a ser mas baratos (y mas eficientes) que unos monstruosos diodos.

Lo que se perseguia en ese paper que menciono era dejar en cero el voltaje EMF y no en 0.6-1.2 tipico del diodo interno de los mosfets.


----------

